# Holster Recommendations



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I pick up my new S&W 686P with 4" barrel tomorrow. Any suggestions for a holster? Thanks.:smt068 

Tom


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

bambam, this is a used holster I picked up on E-bay. It was used but not abused and Ken L. Null calls it his Gibralter Speed Scabbard, This is one hell of a belt holster. Regards, Richard


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Richard,

Not sure...are you offering it for sale or just bringing it to my attention? Either way, that's a cool holster. It probably wouldn't fit a S&W 686P though as that model has a full lug and it looks like the holster you're showing has provisions for a partial lug. I'll check out more of his holsters. Thanks for the heads up. 

Tom


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

bambam, the purpose of my post is to give information. I have a large collection of modern holsters and I am confident that I give sage advice. Ken L. Hull has a shop in Georgia, his work costs a little more, but he produces top shelf leather in a hurry. Ken's web site is: http://www.klnullholsters.com/ and I recommend him. Regards, Richard 

This is Ken's Gibson Covert holster with my CZ75 Compact:


----------



## 2cam2go (Jul 8, 2006)

SL-PRO #HT700 Thumb break holster with basketweave hand stamp, left handed.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

*Kirkpatrick Leather*

Just received (08-13-06) an e-mail from Mike Kirkpatrick
that his company Kirkpatrick Leather of Laredo, Texas
is having its first ever blem/imperfection sale on a lot
of products in stock, that didn't pass overall QC for
one reason or the other. It might pay too visit their
web-site with your request in hand.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

bambam,

I have a couple that I really like.

IWB I carry my Ruger 3" SP-101 in a Tucker Heritage. It is a very comfortable holster and I can wear it all day.









OWB I use a Don Hume Pancake for the same gun.


----------

